# 622 Remote Code For Samsung N46ES6100



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Samsung flat screen N46ES6100 arrives on 19 May. Does anyone know the 622 remote controller code for it? (I searched the forum, but no hits.)

Thanks


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

Code 516 works for Power Off/On and for input source selection.


----------



## denkbar (Nov 10, 2005)

738 is a better code. It also allows the TV volume to increase/descrease continuously while the remote volume control is held down. With the 516 code, the remote volume control has to be pressed for each "single digit" increase/decrease in volume.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

In the link below, if you select your remote model, TV, and TV manufacturer, it will give you a list of all known remote codes.

http://www.mydish.com/support/apps/remotecodes.aspx


----------

